# The word "Ranfla."



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

What comes to mind when someone says,"ranfla?" Is this word strictly only known the the old-school riders or has it gone universal, meaning everyone is familiar to its meaning.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Their lowlow


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Dec 12 2005, 10:22 PM~4393211
> *Their lowlow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MY RIDE........ITS A 70S CHOLO/CHICANO THING,THEN BUT ITS NOW A WORLD WIDE THING...IVE HEAR WHITE BOYS EVEN A FEW BLACKS US THE TERM.....BUCKET/HOOPTY/CARO/RAFA/BABY GIRL THOSE ARE A FEW NAMES


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I know alot of guys who still used that word.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

My Dad used to say lets go crusin in my carrucha I guess that was the 
Pachuco Era the ones that started all :worship:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Dec 17 2005, 10:08 AM~4424790
> *My Dad used to say lets go crusin in my carrucha I guess that was the
> Pachuco Era  the ones that started all  :worship:
> *


Carrucha and Ranfla are some real Old School terminology! My wife tripped out when a friend asked me about my sons Bicla! She was like "What the hell is a Bicla?" I just laughed my ass off!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

I wouldn't know, never use that word. Neither should you. :roflmao: J/K Bro, an old cholo term for "ride". uffin:


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 17 2005, 09:47 PM~4427180
> *Carrucha and Ranfla are some real Old School terminology! My wife tripped out when a friend asked me about my sons Bicla! She was like "What the hell is a Bicla?" I just laughed my ass off!
> *




LOL....


Simon... Ranfla & Carrucha.... I know I use the term ranfla and so do lot's of
the homies... a few of them say carrucha... but ALL the older veteranos still
use both. I also know of bicla but I don't use that word.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

All I can say is this on this subject. Back in about 65 is when I first remember hearing a car called a Ranfla or carucha. Niether one are correct spanish words, they are spanglish word. After I got my first car (1972) I always ref'd to it as my Ranfla..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freestylin_@Dec 20 2005, 04:40 PM~4445146
> *LOL....
> I also know of bicla but I don't use that word.
> *


ever heard of "pirula" or something like that...can't really spell "slang" correctly, butmy older cousins and my uncles called thier lolo bikes that...


----------

